# Minnesota Fiber Event ~ long



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Most of us give little thought to where our clothing is made and tend to have greater concern with brand or logo. At one time, all of our clothing was made locally, but today, most of the apparel manufacturing industry has left the country. There are exceptions of course, but if you check the label as you read this, youâre likely to find that your outfit was made in a foreign country.

This trend, however, is slowly changing. This is especially true among those that have an interest in local economies and supporting products made in the USA -- or even in our own backyards.

One example of this changing landscape is the Northern Woolen Mills in Fosston MN. This new mill is another niche agriculture business a mere stoneâs throw from a handful of other businessâ that make other niche agricultural products. Indeed, Fosston has become an unlikely hub for uncommon ag products.

Although the majority of products from this new mill may not be ready to wear, their products do get make into ready to wear appeal by Bemidji Woolen Mills. Itâs become rather easy to find locally produced food, now you can enjoy locally produced clothing as well. This is another good example that is good for our local economy because it creates employment and keeps dollars at home.

Historically, sheep were raised for two purposes, meat and wool. Today, the lionâs share of income from a sheep operation from comes from the sale animals for meat; wool has become a minor byproduct. Part of the reason for the decline in wool income has been due to less expensive synthetic fibers, but itâs also been affected by the loss of local processors. Raw wool is bulky and expensive to ship, plus up to one-third of the raw wool may be grease and contaminants that are removed when it is washed prior to processing. It makes economic sense to remove those byproducts and ship a higher value product.

If you enjoy learning more about sheep production â or about wool and fiber and how itâs magically transformed from a sheepâs protective coating, to a garment of unmatched quality, we have an opportunity of you.

The University of Minnesota Extension Sheep and Fiber Day will be held on Saturday, February 8th, 2014 starting at 10:00 and conclude midafternoon. This event will be held at The Northern Woolen Mills, 803 11th St NW in Fosston Minnesota.

The morning program will focus on sheep production topics and will be of greatest interest to sheep producers. The morning program will include: Direct Marketing Lambs by Dr. Reid Redden, NDSU Sheep Specialist; Ovine Progressive Pneumonia -- A Disease in Your Flocks? By Margo Hanson, Purebred Sheep Producer, Twin Valley, MN; Low Input Sheep Production by Tim Szymanski, Sheep and Beef Rancher Goodridge, MN.

After lunch, we will shift gears to a focus on wool and fiber. The afternoon session will began with the presentation, From Sheep to Sweaters, by Stephanie Anderson, owner/manager of Northern Woolen Mills and accomplished fiber artist. Following her presentation, she will lead a tour of the Mill and explain the fascinating process of taking the wool from the sheep to a sweater. The afternoon session is open to anyone with that enjoys working with fiber. Knitters, quilters and fiber artists are welcome!

This event is sponsored by Clearwater/Polk County Extension, Northern Woolen Mills and the McIntosh Country Store. For more information, contact me at 800-450-2465 or [email protected]. 



-- 
Joan Jarvis Ellison
Author, Shepherdess
[email protected]
218-863-5904


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

sounds like a great program. Will have to pass word of this around - thank you!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I wish I could go...it would be a hike though....


----------

